# Santoku VS Small Gyuto



## vg10 (Dec 20, 2014)

So I want to add a new knife to my roll.

Right now I just have my 9 1/2 Carbon Gyuto, A Petty(5 inch I think? I never use the thing), and a paring knife. I want to add a smaller knife since I figured it might be more spacially friendly on my small line, but I'm not sure if I should try something different or stick with what most pros seem to consider "functional"

I work primarily with asian food so I figured the shape of a santoku would probably useful for what I do at some point, but most sites seem to just insist on the chefs over and over again. Does the shape seem to help with specific tasks at all? What are your guys experiences with both?

if it matters, I'll be going with a 7 Inch Hiromoto if I go with the Gyuto, or a 7 Inch Carbon Misono if I go with the Santoku.

http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/TenmiJyurakuSeries.html#AogamiSuper
http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/SwedenSteelSeries.html#SwedenSteel


----------



## chefsteve0 (Dec 20, 2014)

Hey what's up all ? I have a question about knives. I just purchased a 240 mm hattori hd and a 180 mm misono ux10 with sayas both for $230... A) did I get a good deal and b) what are your thoughts on these knives?


----------



## jacko9 (Oct 25, 2014)

If you decide to go with the 7 Inch Hiromoto Gyuto, you might want to act fast since the Owner/Blacksmith retired and the stock is running out fast.


----------



## chefsteve0 (Dec 20, 2014)

I actually bought them both a 7 inch misono ux10 and a 10 inch hittori hd . I was just wonsering your thought on them.
Thanks again.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OK. Just to stick my nose in and make a comment ... I like this one:





  








Image




__
Iceman


__
Dec 23, 2014







*Tojiro Shirogami Santoku 165mm* - Our Price (CKTG): *$49.95*

*or*





  








Image




__
Iceman


__
Dec 23, 2014







*Tojiro Stainless Santoku 170mm* - Our Price (CKTG): *$69.95*


----------

